# Highflying pigeon



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

I know there are many people here who probably fly madrasi highflyers (like madrasi kalduma etc.). I want to know their flying style mean how high and long do they fly. The speciality of this breed. And how to identify of differ these birds from other highflyers? Please help me by giving your valuable knowledge. I am planning to buy a pair. Thanks.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't fly my birds but I think "Jass SamOplay "can help you with this. He flies his birds. 
If you want, PM and invite him to this thread. He could guide you I think.


----------

